# Anti-Breeding apron/Pee apron



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, I don't ever post here in the sheep forum since I have no sheep. We do have goats though & I have a Buck that has urine scald from peeing on his legs. 
I had heard before that there is an apron type thing that some folks use for sheep to keep the ram from breeding their does' while they all run together & that it might work for my buck to keep him from peeing on his front legs.

Has anyone every heard of these & where I can buy one? 
I did find a company on line called Kerbel that has them but they are in Germany & I really don't want to have to order if from Germany.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I asked in the goat forum & so far no one has responded with who sells them.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry, I've never seen them offered for sale for sheep OR goats, but people do make their own. I was on a livestock forum for awhile with someone from Mongolia and they use them there regularly with the big herds. They worked really well. She had photos but I don't know where to search for them now.

Peg


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember when I was younger working for a rancher that kept an old billy goat with his cattle as a guardian. Around rut time every year, the old goat would rub himself raw peeing on everything in sight as well as trying to breed everything in sight. 

The cattleman took the goat to a vet who actually put a stitch in his sheath that kept it pointed more forward and kept him from "aiming" it rearward for his mating/grooming ritual. Seemed to work just fine. (maybe similar to turning a young bull into a "gomer" bull for AI heat detection in cattle but a little different.)

It didn't hurt the billy's ability to mate at all. Just kept it pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They look pretty simple and are made of canvas. Seems you could make one easily enough.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I found a picture of one in the website for the place in Germany. I am going to try & make one, although the sewer I am not! I've been keeping the Zinc Oxide(store brand desitin) on him & that seems to be helping alot. You'd think with no does' in heat he would stop this behavoir.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

The "goat condom" or olor was used in Kenya during a drought to prevent breeding:

http://www.instablogs.com/outer_permalink.php?p=n-goat-condoms-save-kenyan-herds

My friend actually made one out of leather for her billy, but a couple of times he got it off, and of course that was during a doe's heat...But, it sounds like they can work. There's a picture on that web page. Just needs to be the right dimensions so that when the buck mounts, his penis is blocked by the material. Should help with the self-spraying, too.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

A friend of ours from France used an old gunny sack. He tied a small rock in the corners, tied it in, then looped the tie over and to the other rock just behind the front legs and cut off the gunny sack to be ground level. He used this method over many years on various rams and it never failed.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Google is your friend.
http://www.kerbl.com/catalog/ShowAr...=555110&SKProductID=408981&siteID=2&siteTyp=1


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I had asked about this before also... glad there is more information now.


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

This would be the answer to so many problems I have, if anyone finds a U.S. supplier or knows how to make one please let me know. We dont have a set up separate for our ram right now and with the ground frozen we cant make a different yard till spring and we dont want him breeding yet to the ewes that had stillborn or lambs were killed.

Stephanie


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

redroving said:


> A friend of ours from France used an old gunny sack. He tied a small rock in the corners, tied it in, then looped the tie over and to the other rock just behind the front legs and cut off the gunny sack to be ground level. He used this method over many years on various rams and it never failed.


Can you explain that better? _Please..._


----------



## charkee (Jan 31, 2011)

I have used these on my rams and they too suffered from urine scald. Some growers have rams with vasectomies and turn them in first as teasers. Using teasing rams and ensuring your ewes are gaining weight when the fertile rams are turned in will make a remarkable improvement in twining. Some years I have had 90% twins this way.


----------



## redroving (Sep 28, 2005)

smwon said:


> Can you explain that better? _Please..._


You take a gunny sack and the corner of the bag you add a golf ball or smaller size rock and tie one in each corner for an anchor. Then you attach a cords around the anchors and hang the sack under the ram and tie the cords up behind the shoulders. The sack hangs down to the ground like an apron and if it is too long you cut off the excess to just ground level. The commercial ones are probably made special, but this worked for them at no cost since they had grains in gunny sack and twine or cord and plenty of rocks.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you! That does make it more understandable! I've got Nigerian Dwarf's so the sack will have to be cut very short! I am going to give it a try as soon as my doe has her kids in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mohair girl (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello there! I have a buck who loves to pee his face and he is also in rut. I couldn't find the apron for sale. They make it somewhere in Germany but they do not export. It is extensively used in some African countries to control the population. I found a clear image on google and I made my own. I am a seamstress and it was very easy to make. The front is suede and the back of it is plastic so that I can sponge it clean. The buckles are adjustable since he is still growing. He separated from the does since he could be aggressive with them, but in case they break out of their pen, I know the apron is there to avoid conception. Where are you located? Find a seamstress in your area who has an industrial sewing machine for leather to make you a few in bulk. They are easy to make but it takes time and it's more worth it to make them in bulk or s/he will charge you a little fortune! HÃ©lÃ¨ne https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...0516wLaccFFj7ep8tKV1tJDw&ust=1414068687411631


----------

